# إستخراج الذهب من الحجارة



## أبو نايف الحربي (13 يوليو 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..._

_أسعد الله مساءكم بكل خير ومحبة ... أخواني لدى حجر فيه ذهب لكن لا اعلم كيف الطريقة التي _

_أستخرج الذهب من الحجارة ... علما ان الحجر بكثرة لدى .. واستخدام بعض المواد مكلف جدا_

_وأريد منكم شرح لي كيف استخرج الذهب منها بأسهل الطرق ؟_

_ومن أين أحصل على تللك المواد ؟ _

_جزيتم خيرا ومغفرة من الرب ... تقبلوا تحياتي أبو نايف الحربي _​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو أن يفيدك هذا البحث في القسم وبالتوفيق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2845996


----------



## zaher z (14 يوليو 2010)

اعتقد ان الموضوع لم يصل للعضاء الاكارم 

ارجاء التوضيح اكثر 

وتحديد الطلب بشكل مباشر


----------



## farouq dabag (14 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز يمكنك استخدام حامض نتريك وبتركيز 33%حيث هذا حمض يذيب الحجر وبقية المواد ويبقى الذهب خالص حسب اعتقادي ومعرفتي ولك شكري


----------



## أبو نايف الحربي (16 يوليو 2010)

شاكر لكم جميعاً على تعاونكم ... 

لكي اوضح الطلب بشكل مباشر ...

أنا طالب في القسم اللغة الانجليزية لا اعلم في شي من الهندسة ...

ولدي حجر فيه ذهب أريد استخراج الذهب من الحجر وبيعه لا اكثر .

ودمتم بكل خير ومحبة


----------

